# lilly on a rep day on the cube.  awesome vid.



## heavydeads83 (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VymJ5Pxui_c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JOMO (Jan 25, 2013)

Raw power!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 25, 2013)

Beast mode


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah that's pretty bad ass


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 25, 2013)

Watch his elbows closely. 
He never goes beneath the bench. 
He comes closest on the dead pause.
Then, look at how tight his elbows are on the barbell compared to the position of them on dumbbell.
Back arch is perfect.
Foot placement- perfect.

There is an entire clinic in lifting in this short video.... damn good stuff.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 25, 2013)

His grip is just about shoulder width.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 25, 2013)

Powerful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> His grip is just about shoulder width.



he'll widen it up when he's pressing with a bench shirt on.  he does have a narrower grip than most though, i've noticed that too.  same way with his squat.  notice the reps he was pausing a few inches off his chest - same idea as a floor press really except harder because there really isn't a point of rest on the way dude.  the guy impresses the hell out of me all the time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> His grip is just about shoulder width.



The bar doesn't touch his chest to save his wrists.. He's close grip benching that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> he'll widen it up when he's pressing with a bench shirt on.  he does have a narrower grip than most though, i've noticed that too.  same way with his squat.  notice the reps he was pausing a few inches off his chest - same idea as a floor press really except harder because there really isn't a point of rest on the way dude.  the guy impresses the hell out of me all the time.



The part I like about him and a bunch of other guys is that they're accessible. Post up something on Facebook like a vid and tag him and ask for a quick form check. They respond.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The part I like about him and a bunch of other guys is that they're accessible. Post up something on Facebook like a vid and tag him and ask for a quick form check. They respond.



This is pretty awesome when you think about it.  Brandon and quite a few other power lifters do this.  Go post a vid on youtube, facebook, or whatever and tag a pro football or baseball player and see what kind of response you get.  Its great how close the community is and how willing everyone is to help each other.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 25, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> This is pretty awesome when you think about it.  Brandon and quite a few other power lifters do this.  Go post a vid on youtube, facebook, or whatever and tag a pro football or baseball player and see what kind of response you get.  Its great how close the community is and how willing everyone is to help each other.



I tried with jay cutler once... Mr. Olympia Jay Cutler. No response. Must have been busy looking at his Abs in the mirror.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> The bar doesn't touch his chest to save his wrists.. He's close grip benching that.



he actually says something different about why he's doing that in his book.  he'll do three week training periods where he pauses above his chest.  I don't remember exactly how he worded it but it was something about it forcing you to catch and fire the right muscles at the exact right times.  I tried it when we benched monday and it fuckin sucks bad.


----------



## PFM (Jan 26, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> This is pretty awesome when you think about it.  Brandon and quite a few other power lifters do this.  Go post a vid on youtube, facebook, or whatever and tag a pro football or baseball player and see what kind of response you get.  Its great how close the community is and how willing everyone is to help each other.



Yep BW you got that right. Barry Bonds was signing bats, my buddy stood in line for over an hour with his boy, they were last and Barry Walked off with their turn. He's a POS.


----------



## PFM (Jan 26, 2013)

Jesus Man! Repping 405 like a SAVAGE!


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 26, 2013)

PFM said:


> Yep BW you got that right. Barry Bonds was signing bats, my buddy stood in line for over an hour with his boy, they were last and Barry Walked off with their turn. He's a POS.



I will second that. There aren't many big names that if you know the right people aren't accessible but this ass clown is a jerk from the get go. I was with the Arizona Head Coach *Jim Brock (his former baseball coach) when Bonds told the clubhouse manager not to let him in the clubhouse that his breath stunk.... seriously. This arrogant prick withdrew from the MLB Players Association's (MLBPA) licensing agreement because he felt independent marketing deals would be more lucrative for him. **Bonds is the first player in the thirty-year history of the licensing program not to sign. Because of this withdrawal, his name and likeness are not usable in any merchandise licensed by the MLBPA. In order to use his name or likeness, a company must deal directly with Bonds. For this reason he does not appear in some baseball video games, forcing game-makers to create generic athletes to replace him. For example, Bonds is replaced by "Jon Dowd" in MVP Baseball 2005. (**Wikipedia) 

*Brock coached two College World Series Championship teams, and was named National Coach of the Year four different times in his career at ASU (1977, 1981, 1984, 1988). Brock sent 175 players into professional baseball - an average of almost eight per year. Brock coached seven first round picks, all of ASU's three Golden Spike winners. He was five-time winner of the Pacific-10 Conference (PAC-10) Coach of the Year. Jim Brock's No. 33 was retired by ASU. In 2006, Bobby Winkles Field-Packard Stadium at Brock Ballpark was dedicated to the late Dr. Brock.[2] (Wikipedia)


No offense to the SFG fans but Bonds is a class a Dick.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 26, 2013)

Lilly is one strong lad.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 26, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Lilly is one strong lad.



getting stronger all the time too.  he posts videos on facebook from his gym all the time and it seems like those guys are hitting new pr's every other week.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 26, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Lilly is one strong lad.



getting stronger all the time too.  he posts videos on facebook from his gym all the time and it seems like those guys are hitting new pr's every other week.


----------

